# Luna - tic



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Meet Luna!


I am the in-between in her rehome. Some of you may remember that I was supposed to get a foster a while back. She was an owner surrender. We already had an adopter lined up for her, when the owner changed her mind and gave her to a family member. I became attached to the adoptive couple and devoted my time to finding them a Maltese rescue or rehome. I put out feelers and bugged people I thought could help. I was put in touch with Luna's owner. She was supposed to be a show dog but didn't get big enough, which means she also wasn't big enough to breed. She became a pet, a very spoiled pet! Well, her owner was still interested in showing and has acquired other show dogs and Luna wasn't getting the attention he knew she deserved. He made the unselfish decision to rehome her to this wonderful couple I was helping. I met up with him at Nationals and flew home with her Sunday. She is a doll baby.



She is crazy and sweet! Dusty is scared of her, Jasper can't figure her out and best of all, she yells at cathole. Haven't seen that sucker since we got home yesterday!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Laura! How are you going to have the heart to give her to the adoptive family? Luna is too cute!!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my !!! What a cutie!! I love the Luna Tic heading!! Mine are all being lunatics!!!It's going to be hard parting with her!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I get to remain Auntie Laura...it's all good, I'm gonna cry, but I'm gonna be happy. I accidentally said the "L" word to her...she's just so darn cute and sweet! Plays like a puppy!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

She is SO cute. I love her face. I wish I could've met her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Luna really is such a DOLL! I loved her!!!! Laura, you are doing a great thing for these people...you are so very, very sweet!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

She is so cute and tiny! Being an aunt is good, then you can babysit and spoil her and teach her bad habits then give her back.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She really is a doll:wub: Great work Laura:wub: the new owners will be so happy with that sweet baby:wub:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL Is that Jasper or Dusty by Dad-D? He looks like he's saying, "Dis is ma Dad-D so you stay away!"

Thank you for being a temporary home for her and taking her to her new furever home  She is so sweet.

I think Jasper and Dusty need a little sister....


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

What a little sweetie pie :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

She truly is a doll and such a sweet and happy girl and so full of energy! Give that crazy girl kisses and tell her Auntie Debbie misses her and watching her play like a Luna-tic! :wub:


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

She's such a cutie. Clever name


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

That little girl is just the cutest thing. Her new family sure is lucky to get her, and have you as such a good friend.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness....what a cutie! She looks really at home there on the sofa with the men of the house! Cat-hole will resurface one of these days.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

For a person who claims that "it's all about ME" you are truly a kind, giving, caring Lunatic. Thank you for allowing me to be a small...well tiny...part of this wonderful story. I think you are the cat(hole)'s pajamas!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Laura, your job is not going to be an easy one but being the person you are I know you will find a way to part with that precious little doll. I so enjoyed meeting you and Luna. You are a very special person, and yes, it is all about you, and if it's not, *it should be*:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

She's so cute! I think Riley needs a sister next year!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It's all about You???? Sorry, my Abbey has claimed that title a long time ago!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

Seriously, I loved meeting little Luna last week and those people who have befriended you have hit pay dirt!!!!! You are truly a good friend for what you have done for them!! I hope they realize that :thumbsup:


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh My, She is just adorable! Lucky adoptive parents!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Luna is indeed a doll baby. Good job Laura! Your friends are going to be thrilled!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Luna is adorable. How nice of you to take care of her while she waits for her new home. She really is a cutie.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Such cute pictures of beautiful Luna. I miss her. She is such a pretty and fun little girl. Those long legs are so cute! I would have stolen her in a heartbeat if I could have gotten away with it. It will be hard for you, I know, but your friends are going to be terrific parents for her and she will be the center of their world. :wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Luna is a DOLL! what a fun girl  i don't know how you do it... I'd end up wanting to keep her!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

"The cat came back, very next day. . . thought he was a gonner but wouldn't stay away.":HistericalSmiley:

I was fooled by the Luna Tic---thinking she had a tick!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> She is SO cute. I love her face. I wish I could've met her.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I wish you could have too, when he finally decided I could take her, it all happened so fast. 



Bailey&Me said:


> Luna really is such a DOLL! I loved her!!!! Laura, you are doing a great thing for these people...you are so very, very sweet!


Thanks Nida! I am so happy this is all working out. I was worried I wouldn't pass the test and they would be disappointed all over again.



StevieB said:


> She is so cute and tiny! Being an aunt is good, then you can babysit and spoil her and teach her bad habits then give her back.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I hope I get to see her again...I know they will stay in touch for sure. I have gotten really attached really quickly.



elly said:


> She really is a doll:wub: Great work Laura:wub: the new owners will be so happy with that sweet baby:wub:


They are chompin' at the bit to get their hands on her!



Grace'sMom said:


> LOL Is that Jasper or Dusty by Dad-D? He looks like he's saying, "Dis is ma Dad-D so you stay away!"
> 
> Thank you for being a temporary home for her and taking her to her new furever home  She is so sweet.
> 
> I think Jasper and Dusty need a little sister....


That's Jasper next to Dad-D. He's played with her a little bit, but Dusty is keeping his distance.



pippersmom said:


> What a little sweetie pie :wub:


She is that, a little sweetie pie!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wow Great Of you to do all that. She is Beautiful. It Takes Special People Like you to make a difference,God Bless.*
*Nickee in Pa* Wish she was Mine*****


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Luna is adorable. How nice of you to take care of her while she waits for her new home. She really is a cutie.


The pleasure has been selfishly all mine! She's a really good girl.



Dixie's Mama said:


> Such cute pictures of beautiful Luna. I miss her. She is such a pretty and fun little girl. Those long legs are so cute! I would have stolen her in a heartbeat if I could have gotten away with it. It will be hard for you, I know, but your friends are going to be terrific parents for her and she will be the center of their world. :wub:


I wish you or Debbie were here to help me get her ready! I can't do a top knot, I hate to think what she will look like! 



hoaloha said:


> Luna is a DOLL! what a fun girl  i don't know how you do it... I'd end up wanting to keep her!!!


I do want to keep her, but I have my boys, they don't have a pup, they need her while I want her. She's gonna be the center of their universe, lucky puppy!



edelweiss said:


> "The cat came back, very next day. . . thought he was a gonner but wouldn't stay away.":HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I was fooled by the Luna Tic---thinking she had a tick!


Yeah, the cathole showed his ugly face this morning...stoooopid cathole...I'll go into that later.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Do your friends live nearby??

Could she visit and have play dates?


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Aww! She looks like such a character, especially in that second picture!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awww what a great story...I love her!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

She is super sweet Laura. :wub:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a cutie! She is going to be a very special little girl for her new family!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Laura - you scared me half to death. Thought she had a tick. As you know I loved meeting her and holding her...probably a little too much. :w00t::wub::wub: You are so awesome.:chili: Fun, beautiful and a huge heart to be doing this.:thumbsup: So I guess this will be your first foster and you'll ace it. Hope the spay goes well and I know that that couple will adore her and be indebted to you forever. Just wish they lived closer. Give her a kiss from her Aunt Sue. I just didn't want to let go of her on Friday night. :blush:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, she's adorable. And you're pretty wonderful too for fostering and helping those people find a furbaby.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Very cute. I don't think I could give her up


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Do your friends live nearby??
> 
> Could she visit and have play dates?


Sadly no, they don't live too close, but we will keep in touch and visit!



=supermanskivvies= said:


> Aww! She looks like such a character, especially in that second picture!


Funny you can tell that - SHE IS QUITE A CHARACTER!



TLR said:


> Awww what a great story...I love her!!!


Me too! Such a darling baby.



SammieMom said:


> She is super sweet Laura. :wub:


Sorry you didn't get to meet her Kandis, she is a love bug!



maggieh said:


> What a cutie! She is going to be a very special little girl for her new family!


They are so beyond excited. I am so happy for all of them.



Snowbody said:


> Laura - you scared me half to death. Thought she had a tick. As you know I loved meeting her and holding her...probably a little too much. :w00t::wub::wub: You are so awesome.:chili: Fun, beautiful and a huge heart to be doing this.:thumbsup: So I guess this will be your first foster and you'll ace it. Hope the spay goes well and I know that that couple will adore her and be indebted to you forever. Just wish they lived closer. Give her a kiss from her Aunt Sue. I just didn't want to let go of her on Friday night. :blush:


I wish they did too, but we have become very good friends during this time and I think they will have a hard time shaking me!



Tanner's Mom said:


> Aw, she's adorable. And you're pretty wonderful too for fostering and helping those people find a furbaby.


Thanks for saying that Marti. I am just so glad that it is all working out, finally!



mdbflorida said:


> Very cute. I don't think I could give her up


It's easier said than done for sure, but the right thing to do for everyone involved.


----------

